# Whats the best drifting game - PS3



## M3_Daz (Oct 4, 2006)

As above, getting a bit bored of Race Driver Grid now as iv played it to death lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Forza IMO :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Forza IMO :thumb:


It's Xbox 360 only though...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL! Just realised it said PS3! :lol: whilst I'm at work I'm trying to look quickly and reply quicker lol not sure then, race driver grid is good though.


----------



## M3_Daz (Oct 4, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> LOL! Just realised it said PS3! :lol: whilst I'm at work I'm trying to look quickly and reply quicker lol not sure then, race driver grid is good though.


Lol know that feeling, yeah cant fault the game at all :thumb:


----------



## mantis147 (Feb 12, 2009)

Dirt 2 is good and Need for speed shift. Although shift isnt the best for drifting


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

DIRT2 is great fun...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Played the demo last night and it's great! Won't be buying it though, assassins creed 2 comes first


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i think of most of the driving games on PS3, GRID is the best still for drifting


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

All Need For Speed. You can chose whether to do drifting or circuit races, drag races. It's brilliant.:thumb:


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, i have to second the GRID nomination, i could sit and play the demo for hours, let alone the full game.


----------

